# Scope sale



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I dont know anything about this scope but it looked like a good deal so I thought someone might wont one.

http://sport.woot.com/offers/rapid-reticle-rr-600-1-3-9x42mm-scope


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That's a hell of a price for a FFP scope.


----------

